# Eure peinlichste Situation/Aktion



## xNoVoLiNE (10. November 2013)

Was war eure peinlichste Situation oder Aktion?

Meine ist (Warnung: Ekelfaktor): Wir saßen in der Klasse in einem Stuhlkreis und beredeten eine Aufgabe. Ich hatte eine verstopfte Nase, dank Allergie. Plötzlich musste ich so hart niesen, dass alles aus meiner Nase auf mein T-Shirt flog. War sehr unangenehm, die Situation, da plötzlich alles still war und jeder mich anguckte... . 

MfG


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. November 2013)

Sah das etwa so aus: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ple3ymyCL4


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. November 2013)

Bah nee, so schlimm nicht. :O


----------



## pedi (11. November 2013)

vor etwa 40-45 jahren war ich zur eröffnung eines kleinen getränkemarktes eingeladen.
ich kannte zwar den betreiber, aber seine frau nicht. er kam mit einer etwa 25 jahre älteren dame auf mich zu, begrüsste mich mit den üblichen floskeln und etwas smalltalk. im laufe des gespräches fragte ich ihn, ob das seine mutter sei, nein sagte er darauf, das ist meine frau.
das sind die momente, in denen man sich berühmte loch im erdboden wünscht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. November 2013)

xD miese Situation haha


----------



## drebbin (26. November 2013)

GrundSchule,ich war notorischer langschläfer,mutti mich rausgejagt ausm bett, ich zieh mich hektisch an sportTasche,schulrucksack und go....
Erste Stunden sport, umziehen, na höh...keine Unterwäsche, dafür aber schlafanzug noch an


----------



## MR.Chaos (26. November 2013)

ouh ja Grund Schule     Ticken gespielt  ich war der gejagte guck nach hinten guck nach vorne plötlich n bushäuschen vor mir und nu ist mein schneide zahn für immer gebrandmarkt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. November 2013)

Ich wurde mal nackt im Bademantel zum Kindergarten gebracht, weil meine Mutter mit den Nerven am Ende war .. ist mir dann nie mehr passiert. 

Aber das mit dem Schneidezahn ist echt geil xD


----------



## MR.Chaos (26. November 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich wurde mal nackt im Bademantel zum Kindergarten gebracht, weil meine Mutter mit den Nerven am Ende war .. ist mir dann nie mehr passiert.
> 
> Aber das mit dem Schneidezahn ist echt geil xD


 
Hey das ist nicht geil xD  
Ich hab mir auch schonmal in den Finger gesägt 
Wir hatten damals inna Küche einen Fernseher und da lief Hart 4 TV, ich am Brot schneiden an der Brotmaschinee kuck hin weils grad *Laut* wurde kuck wider zur schneide maschine und da war plötzlich alles voller blut   war ne Schöne Freie Woche xD


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. November 2013)

HAHAHA xD RTL braucht eben Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## MR.Chaos (26. November 2013)

na aber hallo  

Hab mir als kleines Kind auch mal den Rücken verbrannt  
Im Winter drausen gespielt, abends inne Bade Wanne gegangen mit dem Rücken unter schön mollig warmen wasser gesessen um aufzuwärmen, mutter ruft mich iuch schreck hoch dreh das heiße wasser auf und die ganze Sch... über mein Rücken     ende vom lied 4 Stunden im Kranken haus   blasen öffnen  
paar Wochen später haben wa dann auf nem berg gespielt mit ner regentonne    ich rein mit motorad helm und mit tonne runter den berg durch die dornen büsche, bruder hat mich angeschubst    als ich unten war hab ich mit gekrigt das er  als er mich angeschubst hat ausgerutscht ist und mitm po volle möhre in die dornen geflogen ist    und wider im kraankenhaus   dornen ziehen 

DAS wareen zeiten


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. November 2013)

Als Hosenmatz im Schwimmbad gewesen, wollte mich umziehen, Kabinentür aufgebrochen, Hose geklaut... Ende vom Lied: Mit Pulli und in Unterhose nach Hause gelatscht... kam mir vor wie ein verwahrlostes Zigeunerkind.


----------



## Low (26. November 2013)

Als ich von einer Vollnakose wieder aufgewacht bin habe ich wohl voll den Mist gelabert


----------



## orca113 (26. November 2013)

Mich mal zu Unrecht in einer VW Werkstatt aufgeführt wie ein Irrer weil ich falsche Infos bekommen hab zur Sachlage und Preis meiner Reparatur. Da war ich auf 180 und der Meister inkl. Monteur haben es abbekommen.


----------



## Der-Ork (18. Dezember 2013)

War im Urlaub, springe abends in den beleuchteten Pool, tauche bis zur anderen Seite und klettere raus. Leider fällt mir dann auf, dass meine Badehose auf der anderen Seite im Pool geblieben ist.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Dezember 2013)

Hat es jmd. gesehen? xD


----------



## Der-Ork (18. Dezember 2013)

Ein paar schon, war zum Glück gerade Essenszeit sonst wären es mehr gewesen.


----------



## RBOY (18. Dezember 2013)

War um die 5-6 Jahre alt. 1 Klasse.
Da hatten wir 2 Stunden Nachmittagsunterricht, doch da ich immer ne Stunde zu früh da war fand ichs halt unterhaltsam von einer hohen Mauer zu springen. Nach dem 3 Sprung landete ich in ein großen Haufen eines großzügigen Hundes. Durch den aufprall verteilte sich alles schön gleichmäßig auf meinen Klamotten. Schnell WC - abwaschen. Hat trotz 2 Std. Unterricht keiner bemerkt. *puuuhh*


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Dezember 2013)

XD lol. Kann ja nochmal eine erzählen: Ich war wie immer am tagträumen. Ich bin am essen und langsam am gehen. Gucke mir die Gegend an. Die Straße ist sehr belebt. Ich am gehen und dann KLATSCH. Eine Stufe. Ich knall mit dem Gesicht auf den Boden. Beinahr knock out  Undercover aufgestanden und geguckt, ob es jmd. gesehen hat ^^ Zum Glück keiner ^^ Tat auch iwie net weh ^^ Mein Gesicht war jur bissl taub xD


----------

